# I need logos



## Razors Edge (22 Dec 2006)

In order to complete a project, I need high definition logos of the following branches, Artillery, Infantry, Armoured, Field Engineers ,Sigs, Int, Mp, Log, PAFO, JAG, Med, Dental, BPSO, Chaplin, and any other branch that has served in Afghanistan.

All other unit logos would also be appreciated, ie: R22r, PPCLI ect…

As well as, KMNB, ISAF And CJTF, Task force Afghanistan ect...

They need to be at least 7 cm high at 300 dpi, all photo formats are welcome.

You can send them to

APaquin@aol.com

This is a sample of what I am working on,







Thanks,





_Razor
Ready for Anything!_

http://sfor.50megs.com/SFOR.htm


----------



## Trinity (22 Dec 2006)

Razors Edge said:
			
		

> ,Sigs, Int, Mp, Log, PAFO, JAG, Med, Dental, BPSO, *Chaplin*, and any other branch that has served in Afghanistan.



Chaplin???

ok..







The Chapl*a*ins Branch is changing their logo.  You might need to decide if you want
the old or the new one

The new logo consists of using ALL THREE capbadges, not just isolating one.







edit - spelling


----------



## schart28 (22 Dec 2006)

Hi,

You can start here:

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/7_0.asp

Do a search of the units in Google and you should be able to find what you need.


----------



## Razors Edge (22 Dec 2006)

I would prefer to use the old chaplains cap badge.


----------



## Razors Edge (22 Dec 2006)

schart28 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You can start here:
> 
> ...



I have already done that, unfortunately, images on the DND web site are lacking and the resolution isn't good enough, as for google same problem.


----------



## Gronk (22 Dec 2006)

Try Google Images


----------



## Mithras (22 Dec 2006)

Something like this for the cap badge?

Chaplain Cap Badge: Metal


----------



## Trinity (22 Dec 2006)

then this is what you want

but this is the best I could find


----------



## Yrys (22 Dec 2006)

I didn't knew that others denomination (jews and muslims) were 
also call  Chaplains !

Any badge for FSM ; )?


----------



## TN2IC (22 Dec 2006)

Razors Edge said:
			
		

> All other unit logos would also be appreciated, ie: R22r, PPCLI ect…










Sorry... just an urge..


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2007)

Here's Medical and Dental: http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/images/4_05/4_05_cfhs-qol_ef.gif


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2007)

Log Branch:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2007)




----------



## RangerRay (14 Jan 2007)

http://www.regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/lists/cargxref.htm

Click on a link to a unit, and you should be able to find good images of most Reg. force units/branches, and some militia units.

EDIT:  Are you interested in militia regimental logos for those units who sent augmentees, or just the Reg. Force regiments?


----------



## Zoomie (17 Jan 2007)

Don't forget 436 Sqn (http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/8wing/squadron/436_e.asp) and 437 Sqn (http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/8wing/squadron/437_e.asp).  Both of whom carry the vital supply link from the World to both Kandahar and Kabul - not forgetting all their combat drops in theatre.


----------

